# Saudi to host religious scholars’ conference on Afghan war



## Disir (Jul 7, 2018)

The Kingdom of Saudi Arabia will host an international conference of the religious scholars in coming days regarding the ongoing war in Afghanistan.

The Afghanistan High Peace Council officials are saying that religious scholars from 37 countries have said that they will participate in the conference.

....He said the participants of the conference will review the ongoing war in Afghanistan from the perspectives of Islam and Sharia.
Saudi to host religious scholars’ conference on Afghan war - The Khaama Press News Agency

This is almost a tragic comedy all things considered.


----------

